# [NetBeans]Form Code editieren



## JAVAn00b (6. Dez 2006)

Hi,

ich erstelle GUI's mit JAVA SWING. Ich erstelle es mit einem Formular leider kann ich den code nicht editeieren und habe auch keine lust immer den code zu kopieren um es zu bearbeiten.

Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich den Code editieren?

MFG


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2006)

In dem du ihn in Zukunft selbst schreibst  :bae:


----------



## JAVAn00b (7. Dez 2006)

ach keiner programmiert mehr GUI's  die zieht mann doch einfach nur zusammen


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2006)

disagreed


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Dez 2006)

JAVAn00b hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich den Code editieren?


Man kann den Code editieren, eigentlich eher beeinflussen. Richtig editieren geht leider nicht. NetBeans liest die Komponentenzusammenstellung aus XML-Dateien, handcodierte Sachen werden darin aber nicht gespeichert.
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit das schon mal in mindestens zwei Threads beschrieben.
Machts dir was aus mit der Forumsuche danach zu suchen? Ich gehe jetzt nämlich pennen. :wink:


----------

